# Budget PID REX-C100 for Classic



## stefunk (Jul 27, 2017)

Hi,

So I've mounted PID for Gaggia Classic, but i have problems with setting it up correctly. With auto tune, it overshots the temperature from 94 to even 110, I've tried to find thread in which there will something ready to use, but I've failed.

Option -Setting- Explanation

AL1 -000.0- Alarm 1

ATU -0000- Auto-tune

P -12.3- Proportional Band

I -88- Integral Time

d -22- Derivative Time

AR -51- Anti Reset Wind-up

R -2- Heat Side Proportioning

SC -000.0- ????

LCK -1000- Set Data Lock

after the lock I get these options with these settings:

Option -Setting- Explanation

COD - 0000 - ????

SL1 - 1000 - Input Type

SL2 - 0000 - Temperature Type and Cooling Type

SL3 - 0000 - ????

SL4 - 0000 - Alarm 1 Type

SL5 - 0000 - Alarm 2 Type

SL6 - 0001 - ????

SL7 - 0000 - ????

SL8 - 0000 - ????

SL9 - 0000 - ????

SL10 - 1001 - ????

SL11 - 0000 - ????

Changing COD to 0001 brings up these options:

SLH - 100 - Setting Limiter High

SLL - 000.0 - Setting Limiter Low

PGdP - 3 - ????

oH - .2 - Differential Gap Setting

dF - 1 - ????

Here are my settings, maybe some other user of that PID and Gaggia Classic can share his own


----------



## grumpydaddy (Oct 20, 2014)

I am going to recommend that you read the Wiki to help understand what happens when you change each parameter.

The first part seems a bit heavy but further down are some good diagrams/gifs

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/PID_controller


----------

